

Why is it so hard to start a consumer company in Boston? - dgerhardt
https://soundcloud.com/techinboston/ken-deckinger

======
dgerhardt
(Audio) Interview with JessMeetKen co-founder Ken Deckinger. Interesting take
on building a dating company and why it's hard to do so in Boston.

